# Rock Shox Vivid Coil spring for a big guy



## Drop-EX (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi,
first of all: My English is not that good, I'm German. Please forgive me :thumbsup:

I finally bought a new bike. In Europe we call it "Enduro", but there's no term for it in America.
However, it has 170mm or 6,7" of travel, so I think it kinda fits to this section (there are not many people with All Mountain bikes who also use coil suspension).
As I mentioned before - I'm a big guy. With all equipment I weigh about 285 lbs. 
It's an illness and there's not much to do about it, but it doesn't hold me off riding my bike.

At the moment, I use an air shock. But I want a coil shock, mostly because of the services and the durability. I don't really care about the performance, because it is my first FS-bike and also my first real mountainbike, so I'm also ok with an air shock.
Normally, my bike is sold with a Rock Shox Vivid 5.1 Tune C. That's also the shock I'd like to buy, but the springs are only available up to 600lbs in Germany. But I think even 650lbs could be too smooth?!
I used this calculator (sorry, I'm not able to post URLs): igorion.com/_coilspring/ (25 to 30% SAG, 216mm)

Is there anybody with the same problems? I never read of these problems, maybe some people had about 230lbs, but that's not my weight class and that doesn't help me...

Would a stiff air shock like the Vivid air (which is too expensive...) or maybe the Manitou IXS Series fit better? Because when there's no spring to fit my weight, it's the only solution.

I'd be really happy about answers. I searched for about 2 weeks, but I didn't found anything helpful.
Thank you!


----------



## jason333 (Aug 14, 2010)

I am around 267 fully geared , and probably more coming fresh from winter. I run a 550lb spring on a vivid coil that was tuned for my weight from Pushed. You can buy the shock from them and have it tuned before they ship it.

Worth every penny.


----------



## Drop-EX (Aug 7, 2011)

Can you post a link?

I want to buy the shock in Germany, because of the warranty etc.
So I'd only buy the spring... or do you mean it is a standard spring and the shock is tuned?
it would be great to have the spring in about 3 weeks, because I want to take the bike with me in my holidays...
would a spring with 600lb be a possibility for me?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Drop-EX said:


> Can you post a link?
> 
> I want to buy the shock in Germany, because of the warranty etc.
> So I'd only buy the spring... or do you mean it is a standard spring and the shock is tuned?
> ...


www.pushedindustries.com

talk with Darren the owner...send an email....I think your bike is a Specialized Enduro?? Yes??


----------



## Drop-EX (Aug 7, 2011)

the link doesn't work 

No, it's a Cheetah Mountain Spirit. Cheetah is a very small german bike manufacturer. 
The Enduro was too expensive for me, but now, I prefer my bike (who doesn't?)


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

It's Push not Pushed. Push Industries - Home


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Push Industries - Home.

sorry


----------



## jason333 (Aug 14, 2010)

Drop-EX said:


> Can you post a link?
> 
> I want to buy the shock in Germany, because of the warranty etc.
> So I'd only buy the spring... or do you mean it is a standard spring and the shock is tuned?
> ...


You can call Darren (as SMT said) and have him set it up for you and your riding type. I thought my weight was unheard of, but he gave me the impression that they do that type of heavy sizing all the time.
I can't imagine the shock not being warrantied in another country, and the "after the sale" support I have gotten form them has been great.

They have helped me with items not even purchased from them.


----------



## Drop-EX (Aug 7, 2011)

thank you.
but is there a possibility to only buy a spring with about 700lb? 
I only see these "tunings", but I really don't need that...

edit: I know that I have warranty everytime, but I think it's very extensive to order it from America, because theres the duty for example. And when it's broken, that would be also annoying, so I prefer it from Germany... 
As I mentioned, I also don't care much about the performance, I'll be ok with the performance, I only need a spring that is firm enough for me 
and what is also important: I need it in 3 weeks, if possible...


----------



## jason333 (Aug 14, 2010)

Drop-EX said:


> thank you.
> but is there a possibility to only buy a spring with about 700lb?
> I only see these "tunings", but I really don't need that...
> 
> ...


They don't list their springs on the site. I had to call.


----------



## jimi86 (Aug 5, 2011)

good info , it helped me out.


----------



## Drop-EX (Aug 7, 2011)

thank you, I mailed to push yesterday


----------



## Drop-EX (Aug 7, 2011)

sorry for the doublepost


> Unfortunately, we do not offer services outside of the US or Canada.


so I think I have to try a 600lb spring. Will it work? It doesn't matter if it doesn't perform very well, I need a spring in 3 weeks...


----------



## jason333 (Aug 14, 2010)

Drop-EX said:


> sorry for the doublepost
> 
> so I think I have to try a 600lb spring. Will it work? It doesn't matter if it doesn't perform very well, I need a spring in 3 weeks...


I ride a 550, and you aren't THAT much larger than I. I think you will be fine.


----------



## Drop-EX (Aug 7, 2011)

it's me again. I finally tried the 600lb spring. 
unfortunately, it's a bit soft - what means: I've got about 40% SAG
pre-load doesn't do much about it, I turned it about 4 times (too much I think) and it doesn't really change.
With the 10 clicks compression, which is described in the trail setup guide, it's not very good. but with about 5 clicks, it's ok - or it must be ok. I think a 650 lb spring would be perfekt, unfortunately I can't find it anywhere...
However, I have to ride my 600lb spring, because I'll be 2 weeks on vacation in the Alps with my bike. 
After that, I'll have to search a harder spring again... that sucks.
anyway - thanks to all of you.


----------



## hikerguy98 (Sep 19, 2008)

what stroke are you looking for?


----------



## Drop-EX (Aug 7, 2011)

216/63mm


----------

